# Shower Tub Pops And Flexes About



## slman (Jan 21, 2012)

I only weight about 165 lbs, but, my fiberglass tub flexes and pops with me standing while showering.

This has got me worried about a stress fracture possible. So.......I am thinking about attaching a long tube extension, and filling in with that spray insulating foam, alot like shaving cream under the tub for a boost in the support issue, anybody else faced this problem?>
And no, won't leave half a can in the shower for Momcat to shave her legs with.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Before you spray that under the tub you will need to securely cover the access hole used to route the plumbing through the floor or much of the foam you inject will now end up where you want it to be.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

On our last trailer (a Jayco) we had the same problem. There was an access panel on the opposite side of the wall that the shower plumbing was in, and I was able to look underneath to see that the only thing holding the tub up was a 2x3 stringer. I was able to slide a couple more pieces of 2x3 underneath the tub, and it was much better.

I don't see any problem with the spray foam, but I think I would put something heavy (like maybe water?) in the tub so that the foam does not push the tub up when it expands. As CamperAndy said, you had better check to see where else the foam can go!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Not sure which model you have, but if it's the shower/tub combo, you'll need about 20 cans of spray foam! There's a lot of empty space under there. The tub sits on a few 2x4 risers, so the bottom is elevated off the floor about 3-4 inches. There's a piece of plywood on top of the risers, and that's what the tub sits on. You're probably hearing the styrofoam on the bottom of the tub rubbing against the plywood deck. I wouldn't worry about it too much, ours does the same thing. And FYI, the tub is ABS plastic, not fiberglass, so I wouldn't worry too much about it cracking.


----------



## slman (Jan 21, 2012)

Insomniak said:


> Not sure which model you have, but if it's the shower/tub combo, you'll need about 20 cans of spray foam! There's a lot of empty space under there. The tub sits on a few 2x4 risers, so the bottom is elevated off the floor about 3-4 inches. There's a piece of plywood on top of the risers, and that's what the tub sits on. You're probably hearing the styrofoam on the bottom of the tub rubbing against the plywood deck. I wouldn't worry about it too much, ours does the same thing. And FYI, the tub is ABS plastic, not fiberglass, so I wouldn't worry too much about it cracking.


Well here is what I found, poor workmanship at the factory, making the risers too small, a continuous 3/8th inch gap====no support is what I feel and hear.
So I glued shims with gorilla glue, and will cut a panel out of the back side of the tub wall, (access panels are easy to make and actually a good thing.

see the pics, and while in there, stuffed insulating packing peanuts down the drafty holes where all the pipes came thru.
No more tub flex, as it is supported now, and no more cold drafts freezing my old bones. (Anybody else noticed those small tubs are perfect for bathing grandkids) --- Granddaughter Likes the Outback Tub Too.


----------

